# - Restoration -



## Coloursfall (Jun 25, 2008)

To celebrate the return of the forums, I give you, a new RP! (sorry about not starting up The Underground again, I forgot where we were @w@)


It is the far future, and Pokémon have disappeared from the world for years.  Without those magnificent creatures to keep the balance, the world has plunged into pollution and darkness.  Cities are huge, there are very few forests left, and the air is always thick with smoke from factories.  

But, after more than forty years of being gone, the Pokémon have returned.  They are feral once more, roaming what little remains of their natural habitats, attacking errant humans and each other to strengthen themselves.  The more powerful species have taken to raiding cities for food and fun, destroying all in their path.  Humankind must re-forge their bond with Pokémon, and restore the world to its former glory. 

A small group of human children and teenagers has been chosen to do this.  The children, grandchildren, and great-grandchildren of some of the world’s most powerful trainers, they are given a small Pokémon that was captured and tamed to not attack humans. They must travel the large Sinnoh region together as a group to show the other Pokémon that humans can be trusted...

*
Rules:*

-Usual Forum stuff
-Small, basic/baby Pokémon for your starter please
-If you want to use a canon character as your parent/grandparent/ect (Ash, Misty, ect), and someone already has, then ask them if you can be a relative or something, if they say no, then you can’t use that character.  
- Put ‘bean’ somewhere (discretely) in your form if you’ve read all this
-No sex stuff
-Try not to curse too much. A little is fine though.

*Form*:
*
Name:
Gender:
Age:
Appearance:
Personality:
History:

Starter:
Nickname:
Gender:
Personality:
Appearance:*

Me:

*Name:* Silver Stone
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 17
*Appearance:* Silver is tall and lean, with a thin build.  His eyes are large and a brilliant blue, while his hair is cut short and spiky, and is a steel grey.  He has a very stern appearance to him, and rarely smiles. He usually wears jeans and a t-shirt, and wears several steel rings on his fingers.
*Personality:* Silver, despite his appearance, he is very warm and friendly.  He loves the company of intellectual or well-off people, and gets very impatient with stupid people and children.  He’s usually very happy, and has everything a boy his age could want, due to his family.
*History:*  Silver was born in Hoenn, but his parents moved to Jubilife when he was very young.  His grandparents visited him quite a bit before they died, and his grandfather, Steven Stone, taught him a great deal about the missing Pokémon.  The knowledge his grandfather gave him turned him into a walking Pokédex of sorts, but he has no experience with the real thing.  He received his Pokémon because of all his knowledge and family history of trainers, since his grandmother was a powerful trainer, and his grandfather was a Champion.  He’s the heir of the Devon Corporation, after his father.

*Starter:* Shieldon
*Nickname:* Liv
*Gender:* Female
*Personality:* She’s calm and quiet, not moving or speaking much.  She usually just follows Silver around, bumping into his knees if he stops suddenly.
*Appearance:* She looks much like a normal specimen of her type, but has a deep gouge in the centre of her face-shield.  She doesn’t mind it much.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 26, 2008)

Name: Grin
Gender: Male
Age: 13
Appearance: (Look at Avatar)
Bean:
Personality: Grin is funny, and prefers to fool around, rather than fight. But Grin also loves to battle. He loves the adrenaline rush and excitement he obtains from a good fight.
History: Grin was born in Goldenrod City, in Johto, but moved to Sunnyshore City after his childhood.  His grandfather was a man named Volkner, who was a gym leader and champion(Because of Platinum). Because of his heritage of electric types, he favors them a lot.

Starter: Elekid
Nickname: Static
Gender: Male
Personality: Static is quick to temper, and usually needs calming from Grin himself. Together, they are hard to beat. Static is a bit independent.
Appearance: Static is a normal Elekid, except that the electricity he shoots off is a strange mix of blue and red.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 26, 2008)

Name: Hannah Fleura
Gender: Female
Age: 16
Appearance: She has tons of freckles on her face, and bright green eyes. She has very short black hair, and is small for her age. She always wears jeans and t-shirts, with a "Do a Marill Roll!" hoodie tied around her waist. She wears black high-top sneakers. Hannah is very athletic.
Personality: A bit of a tomboy, and she loves running, swimming, and riding her scooter. She is sarcastic when she's nervous or scared, and extremely protective of friends. Hannah jokes around a lot, and is somewhat goofy. 
History: (Grandma=Melody. =D) Lives in Ekruteak City in Johto. Her family used to breed Pokemon, but couldn't when they disappeared. She loves small Pokemon and is good at taking care of Pokemon eggs. She is best friends with Artemis, her Ralts.

Starter: Ralts
Nickname: Artemis
Gender: Female
Personality: She is very shy, but close to Hannah. She hates to fight or argue, and tries to go along with everyone else. Likes to eat _BEANS_. =D
Appearance: She's shiny.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok, you're both in. :3


----------



## Comatoad (Jun 26, 2008)

*Name:* Pevin Dale
*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 17
*Appearance:* Her hair is a deep blue at medium length with long side bangs. She wears a dark gray feather cap with a long beautiful feather sticking out in the back. Her eyes are teel and solemn and she wears an eye mask the same color as her cap. Her lips are the color of her hair (lipstick). She wears a Brooch choker with a strap navy blue and a gleaming sapphire in the center of it. Her top has ripped sleeves and stitches across the slit by the center of her collar bone (navy blue). She has long gloves with finger slits, dark gray base-navy blue rims. Her pants are poofy capris and a bit lighter gray than her cap. Her boots are dark gray with blue designs marking the heel. Her skin is a light shade of blue.
*Personality:* She has a solid character but happiness tends to slip out unexpectedly. She finds it amusing when people get lost in her eyes. Her tolerance is low for obnoxious people and she enjoys company. Being alone is something she was always afraid of so she likes to cling to people. She can be flirty but strangely enough, she doesn't know when she's actually doing it. Her personality is thought of as "charming."  
*History:* As a young girl, Pevin Dale lived in a cottage just off of Rout 221. She grew up around funny smells. From sweet aromas to foul stenches. Her mother was a legend in modelling with her Pokemon and her father, a farmer. She never knew what Pokemon were because her mother was never home and her father was poorly educated. He merely married her mom for the money and made a kid so that they were stuck together no matter what. She was always out on tour doing something. During her free time, she trained herself to use a pair of nunchukus she had recieved from her mother as a souvenier obtaining martial art skills. One night however, she came home and got into a fight with her father. Her parents disappeared that night leaving her alone for the rest of her life. She then went off in search of a partner of any kind and came across an abandoned lab where she educated herself on Pokemon.

*Starter:* Stunky
*Nickname:* Shrowder
*Gender:* Male
*Personality:* Stubborn and outgoing. Doesn't easily trust others.
*Appearance:* Dark blue stunky


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 26, 2008)

Name: Nikita
Gender: Female
Age: 16
Appearance: Tall and thin. She has a yellow/blond color hair that makes a nice little halo to hang on her shoulders. She has blue eyes, with some small freckles under them. For clothes, she wears a leather vest, with a hot pink, tight shirt underneath. She's also flat chested. Her pants are black bell bottom jeans, with tones of _almost_ unseeable food stains. 
Personality: Hot headed, and loves to argue for the fun of it. If there's something that she doesn't like, then she'll tell you in the forum of her back hand, or her very loud voice.
History: She more or less had a good-ish childhood in Kanto, living in Lavender town, until recently when she just got fed up with the boy's there and went on a cruse to Sinnoh. 

Starter: Sandshrew
Nickname: Etin
Gender: Male
Personality: Loves to bug his trainer, and frequently has big fights wither her, which usually end in flying objects like beans or chairs.
Appearance: Just a regular Sandshrew, nothing really important. Although, he's a bit smaller than most.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay, here's my sign-up form

Name: Kailani Tyron
Gender: Male
Age: 19
Appearance: Kailani's medium height,and has very pale skin. He wears a black cloak often, and usually keeps the hood up. When the hood is down, it is seen that he has somewhat long hair, (not too long) and his eyes are two different colors: One is Sickly red, the other is grey-blue
Personality: Kailani hates working with others; choosing only to interact when it will further his own ends. He also rarely speaks, thinking that if there's nothing worth saying, there's no need to say it
History: Kailani is the grandson of Cyrus, the onetime leader of Team Galactic. After he learned of the failed takeover by the Team, which had led to its dismbandment and his Grandfather's disapearance, Kailani knew that his grandfather's name would forever be a curse upon him. He chose to go into hiding because of it, and learned to make a life for himself. At some point after the pokemon began to return, Kailani stumbled upon a dying Luxray with a single child. Kailani knew that it would be for the best if he took care of the young Shinx, and the Shinx has since become his traveling companion

Starter: Shinx
Nickname: Rax
Gender: male
Personality: Rax is still young, so he is still trying to get accustomed to the world. He can be playful at times, and at others, he will just want to curl up and fall asleep. Rax may be young, but the time he's speant around Kailani has had him take after his trainer's ideals
Appearance: Unlike a regular Shinx, Rax is all black, except for the point on his tail, which keeps its yellow color, and, obviously, his eyes, which also retain their fierce gold glow.

Is that good? Bean?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

Sweet, a new RPG!! *Opens can of BEANs to celebrate*

*Name:* Malakai
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 15
*Appearance:* Malakai has very short and slightly dirty blonde hair. He is 6 feet tall but is very thin.
*Personality:* Malakai has a great sense of humour. He can tend to be very quiet, but can also be very talkative.
*History:* Malakai had always loved Pokemon and was very eager to sign up to train Pokemon. He was born in Mossdeep in Hoenn. He grew up with both parents until he was 9, when his mother passed away. His father committed suicide a year after. Malakai was cared for by his grandmother in Canalave City in Sinnoh after that.

*Starter:* Buneary
*Nickname:* Pogo
*Gender: *Male
*Personality:* Pogo is very energetic and can hardly stand staying inside of his Poke Ball. He can sometimes be over-confident of his battling abilities.
*Appearance: *Pogo looks like any other Buneary, except the fluff on his ears are slightly darker.

*Finishes eating can of BEANs*


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok, everyone so far is in... moon-panther wants to join, so we'll start after she posts, ok?


----------



## Sylph (Jun 26, 2008)

Name: Torie Skye
Gender: Female
Age: 16
Appearance: She has short choppy hair the color of dark water. Her eyes are Pale Blue and her colouring is dark and tanned. She is average height and trim. She wears a cap that looks like a Munchlax eating her head. She wear flared pants and and a messangers bag that holds all items she may have.
Personality: She is serious and calculating. She will first look at a situation and try to figure out a way to solve it. She also has inherited a huge amount of sarcasism from her Grandmother.
History: Born in the islands of Uchu, she was raised in the jungles that once thrived with live and pokemon. Ever since she could walk, her Grandmother would tell her about the pokemon that once roamed the world and the adventures she had with hers. Her Greandfather would taking her fishing and tell her about the many water pokemon that he used to catch and of his beloved Gyrados Red. She was chosen to tame the pokemon for the ability to understand their speech that was pasted down to her by her Grandmother, though it isn't 100% perfect, she would be able to get the main points.

Starter: Munchlax
Nickname: Nibbles
Gender: Male
Personality: He is very laid back. He would rather be carried around in Torie's messager bag and nibble on her food. He nice and jolly to people and pokemon alike.
Appearance: He wears a collar around his neck with a bell. A gift gieven to him by Torie's Grandmother.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok, we can start now!

------

"The scientist said that everyone would be meeting here, Liv... But I don't see them yet, do you?"  Silver mumbled, looking down at the foot-tall dinosaur who was wandering around his feet.

She looked up at him and squinted, like she was trying to figure out what he was saying.  After mulling the thought over in her head, she looked out at what little remained of Eterna forest, blinking softly.  After a few moments, she spoke in a thoughtful way.

"Shield."

Silver sighed.  From what his papa had told him, he had thought that all Pokemon were very intelligent...  But the little steel-type at his side was so... dense!  He should have taken up his father's offer of finding him a Beldum.

Liv shuddered and blinked up at him, her eyes like she could read his thoughts.  Silver knew she couldn't, but something in his chest throbbed at the hurt, knowing look she gave him.  

"Deon. Sheeil."  Liv said quietly, then settled down on the cracked, dry ground.

Silver looked back at the scraggly forest and sighed.


----------



## Sylph (Jun 26, 2008)

"Gezzz...We're going to be late!"

A young lady runs along from Eterna forest, her bag flying behind her showing how fast she is actually running since a Munchlax is sitting in it. She finally hits the town and drops to her knees and tries to breath.

"God...so...much...running"

Nibbles pokes out the bag and looks around a bit, then looks up at her.

"Munch..."

Torie looks down at him, then sighs.

"Please...don't tell me you ate my apple..."

Nibbles disappears back into the bag and comes back with a nibbled Apple.

"......Great. Now...where are we meeting?"


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 26, 2008)

"Sup man, am I late?" Grin asked as he walked over to the other person with the Shieldon. 

He scratched his head a bit nervously as he realized that he had forgotten that dude's name!

Elekid ran toward the Shieldon curiously.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 26, 2008)

Hannah was panting, but they were nearly there. The Ralts was slowing down, tired, so she picked up the tiny Pokemon and began running. Finally getting out of the woods, she stopped in the clearing and looked at the boy who was sitting there.
"I'm here."


----------



## Darksong (Jun 26, 2008)

If this is still open....
Name: Safira Rose
Gender: Female
Age: 11
Appearance: Safira has long, black hair with deep blue highlights. She always keeps it very neat. She also loves to wear black sweatpants and a blue shirt with a green butterfly on it; in fact, she wears this almost every day.
Personality: The first thing that most people notice about her is that her favorite color is blue. Safira is kind, but when provoked or chastised, she will often try to make others regret what they did. She dislikes being the center of attention. In serious situations, she prefers to be leader; she believes she is very responsible.
History: Her grandfather was once a member of the Hoenn Elite Four. She was given her Azurill when she was very young as a pet, but she decided to train it.

Starter: Azurill
Nickname: Bluespot
Gender: Female
Personality: Bluespot dislikes very tough battles, and will usually shy away from Pokemon much larger than her, which is most of them. 
Appearance: She is a more vivid blue than usual, which is why Safira likes her.

I'm not sure whether this is open, so I won't mind if it isn't.
SPILL THE BEAN!


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

((Sure, you can join. :3))


Silver observed the newcomers cooly, not letting on a single emotion.  He was quite good at that, if he did say so himself.  He got it from his papa.  He gave an dull wave to the boy who had walked up to him and nodded, sky blue eyes twinkling.

Liv blinked at the Elekid, her own eyes glistening dully, like she was about to cry,  but she didn't.  She just rested her chin on the dirt and let out a soft little sigh.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jun 26, 2008)

Rax gave a curious meow as the meeting point came into view.

"Yeah, i don't know why we're doing this either. If as much as a whisper about who I am gets out, I'm finsihed."

Another meow. "Yes, i know that we work to the same goal. i just think it's better if we worked at it thorugh different ways. i think this will be the only meeting we go to."


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 26, 2008)

Still unaware who the other guy was, Grin just said, "Hi...Dude! So, what's up?"

Static poked the Shieldon twice on the face out of curiousity, and then he noticed the gash located on the face-plate.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 26, 2008)

"No, you're the idiot! Don'chu- Ahg! Little pest!" Nikita shouted, kicking dirt at the small Sandshrew.

Nimbly, the yellow mole dodged the poor excuse for a sand attack, flinging back some at his trainer. The dirt covered her black jeans, almost looking like dirt, and covering all the stains that were there previously.

"You'no what? Screw you, ya little vermin!" Nikita yelled, groping for her pokemon and failing. Etin just kept jumping around her, laughing, until finally he jumped on Nikita's back. He crawled up and around until he was insider her hair with his little behind sticking out of the blond halo around her shoulder.

Which is when she grabbed the Sandshrew and threw him into the clearing, running after and hopping over roots. The little Sandshrew didn't know what was coming until his trainer was pouncing on him and throwing him up in the air. 

"So, ya like ta mess with my hair ya little--"

Only then did she notice the others there and quickly jumped up from the ground, letting Etin down from her reaches. "Oh, uh, hi."


----------



## Darksong (Jun 26, 2008)

(Um, Munchlax is 231.6 pounds. How do you carry it in your bag?)
Safira came to where everyone else was standing. She didn't see her blue fluffball, Bluespot, next to her, so she looked back. There was the Azurill, ready for a bound. Safira knew that this Polka Dot Pokemon often misjudged the power of the bounce, so she tried to stop her little Azurill, but it was too late. Bluespot zipped past her and ran straight into a stump. 
 "Zuuuu..." she moaned.
"Well, this thing is here, and so am I." She turned to face the others. "We're going through this maze of trees?"


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

(super-strength? xD)

Silver looked around at the small group, eyes still cold and emotionless.  He yawned, scratching the back of his head, then looked at them again.

"I guess that since we're going on a big wanderfest around Sinnoh, we need a leader.  Who's it gunna be?  I think I should be leader, since I'm the smartest and the richest.  Anyone else wanna run for leader?"  Silver puffed his chest out rather impressively as he spoke, since he was so skinny.  

Liv stood up again and waddled over and nudged his knees, as if she was telling him to not be so prideful, but he ignored her.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 26, 2008)

"I call fur leader!" Nikita exclaimed, jumping up.

Her Sandshrew waved his head back and forth, clearly doubting his own trainer. 

"What was that shrimp!?" Nikita shouted, giving Etin the evil eye.

He returned it back by sticking his tongue at her.

She huffed at him. "Well, I'm old and mature enough to be leader," she said smugly.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 26, 2008)

"Heck, I'll be the leader! I'm just as good as pencil neck over there..." Grin scoffed at that dude whose name he didn't know.


----------



## Sylph (Jun 26, 2008)

Torie sees the group and walks towards them. She caught the last sentence of the cold looking dude and sighs. She then tilts her head adn studies him. She then walks over to him and punches his shoulder.

"Hey there Silver"

Nibbles pokes out of her bag and looks up at Silver, waving a bit at him. He then looks at Liv and grins at her.


----------



## Darksong (Jun 26, 2008)

Safira picked Bluespot up and rubbed the Azurill's head. "Well, first of all, words won't solve anything, and two, money doesn't make someone more suited to be a leader. Anyway, I don't really want to be leader, since I've never been here before and I might just get us lost." She looked around at the others.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 26, 2008)

"Ha!" Nikita shouted triumphantly. "I'm poor, and I have good instinct for directions. I'm perfect for leader!"

Etin looked up at her sceptically, and the full out laughed. 

"Aw, shud'up ya stupid thing!"


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

Silver, hearing the remark about himself, shot a nasty glare at Grin a split second before Torie smacked his arm rather painfully.  The silly girl didn't even know her own strength.  Must be from lugging around that Munchlax all day...

Nevertheless, he smiled at her warmly, putting a hand on her shoulder.

"Hey Torie, how've you been?"

Liv poked Silver knees again, but was still being ignored, so she waddled towards Torie, looking up at Nibbles as she went.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 26, 2008)

_Oh, his name's Silver_

Grin smiled and explained, "I was just kidding about that remark. I don't even want to be leader, frankly. But I agree with... Azurill-Girl over there. Money isn't the answer." 

Elekid, disappointed in Grin for not wanting to be leader, gave a small spark to Grin, who yelped in pain.


----------



## Sylph (Jun 26, 2008)

Torie places her hand on his, smiling back at him. She then cups her other hand and smakcs him upside the head.

"Silver. How many times must you be told. Money isn't everything and doesn't give you a place as leader. What I find interesting is how you act in a rich family and how I act in mine"

She then grins at him, leaning back a bit.

"But unlike you, I don't look rich"

Nibbles hops out of her bag and glomps Liv, chatting away with him. Torie then looks down at Liv and smiles.

"And Liv seems to be doing well"


----------



## Kaylene (Jun 26, 2008)

EDIT: Oops. Guess this is what I get for leaving the form all day before filling it in. It it still alright to join?

*Name:* Sage Brigham
*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 15
*Appearance:* Sage has hazel eyes and shoulder length golden-brown hair, which is rarely worn any other way than in a ponytail. Her usual outfit consists of olive green cargo pants, a light sweater, and a gold necklace around her neck.  
*Personality:* Sage is generally a very kind and polite person. However, she has a bit of a fiery personality and can get angered at some things quite easily. It takes a while for her to open up to people, but once she does, she's very fun-loving and adventurous.
*History:* Although she may look to be a ditz on the outside, she is actually quite knowledge able about Pokemon and the world in general. Her grandmother being the previous Eterna City Gym Leader, she has a lot of knowledge about Grass-types handed down through the family. But because of the Pokemon all being gone, her parents and grandmother have taken to studying botany and what's left of the plants that are still alive. 

*Starter:* Turtwig
*Nickname:* Sato
*Gender: *Male
*Personality:* Turtwig is very headstrong, and often rushes into battle. He dislikes being kept in a Pokeball, due to the fact that he's been sitting in one for the last couple decades.
*Appearance:* Just your usual Turtwig. 

Oh, how original. My Turtwig is just like a bean- the same every other one.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

((you're in, and I have to get off the comp now so no real post from me now. >A> ))


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jun 26, 2008)

By the time I had arrived, the others were discussing the possible leader for the group. Rax, inquisitive about all these new pokemon, jumped form my shoulder and began to examine them.

"I don't personally care who's the leader," i said, "So long as they don't expect me or Rax to follow them."


----------



## Comatoad (Jun 26, 2008)

"Leader is the one who leads. You follow." Pevin grunted and looked over at the boy who recently arrived. 

She was leaning on the tree with her Stunky in her lap.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jun 26, 2008)

"You cannot expect me to follow. I work alone." i said, "I only came here to see what sort of ideas you have. If you're only focusing ontrying to elect a leader, then this isn't worth my time."


----------



## Comatoad (Jun 26, 2008)

She giggled and raised her eye brows amused by this independent boy. 

"Well they're just trying to have some one to follow when they are lost. And if you're not into team work than you _have_ came to the wrong people."

_'This guy...he's completely different from me. My-opposite?'_


----------



## Elfin (Jun 26, 2008)

"Well, I *don't* want to be leader. I'm kinda... bad at that sort of thing."
Artemis, her Ralts, jumped to the ground and walked up to the Stunky shyly.


----------



## Comatoad (Jun 26, 2008)

Shrowder's hair stood on end unsure about this Ralts. It grunted before licking her face.

Pevin Dale smiled at her. "Well at least somebody's honest. I wouldn't wanna be put into that position...I'm not bad at it but...who would want me as leader? I'm too different to be respected in that manner."

She looked down at herself refferring to her bluish skin.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 26, 2008)

The Ralts blinked under her "helmet" then hugged Shrowder.
"I don't really mind who the leader is, assuming they don't go all maniacal chainsaw maniac in a Speedo on us. I kinda doubt that, so. But, I would want you as a leader."
Hannah said the last sentence somewhat nervously.


----------



## Comatoad (Jun 26, 2008)

Shrowder blushed and squealed surprised at what just happened. He looked nervously at her let a smile escape his solid attitude.

"You-would?" She looked up at the girl that stood before her.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 26, 2008)

"For one thing, you're not going, 'Lookatmelookatme aren't I incredible?!'. That's a good always a good sign."
The Ralts hopped backwards, her gray face turning pink. She tripped on her "skirt" and fell on her back. Hannah pretended to hold up a sign.
"Beautiful form! I give it a 9!"
She scooped up the tiny Pokemon and hugged her.


----------



## Comatoad (Jun 26, 2008)

Shrowder pawed Hannah's leg.

"Oh-well thank you..." She blushed and scratched the back of her head.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

((I was gone for less than 12 hours and suddenly there's two more pages. Wow))

Malakai could see the meeting of the trainers in the distance. "Pogo, slow down!" The rabbit-like Pokemon slowed down his running speed a little bit, but not by much. Pogo was now running at Malakai's speed. They finally arrived at the group to find them arguing about something. There were quite a few other trainers and Pokemon in the group. Pogo sat on the ground, tired. Malakai just stood and smiled.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jun 26, 2008)

"As I said before, i'm only here to observe, and maybe put in my two cents ideawise," i said, "So what _is_ your plan, anyway?"


----------



## Darksong (Jun 26, 2008)

"I gotta admit, I don't actually know," Safira replied to the newcomer. Her Azurill apparently got over her little mishap and bounded over to Nibbles, apparently trying to say something.
"A, a zuzu!" From her tone, Safira could tell Bluespot was excited about something. "So, I think that as soon as we choose a leader, we should get a move on. That brings me to say that I think Pevin should be leader." She turned her head to the Trainer with the Stunky. "Since you are the most calm one here, I think you would be good at leading us through this forest."


----------



## Comatoad (Jun 26, 2008)

Pevin Dale's cheeks turned pinkish but her steady face remained. 

"I-I guess I could if you guys really want me to..." She looked over at Silver and the others who were bickering over who should be leader.

"What if they say no?"


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

Malakai continued to stand there, and finally realized that they were arguing over who was going to be the leader. He turned to Pogo to ask him what he thought, but he was sleeping. Malakai took out his Poke Ball and returned Pogo, and turned to the group.

"I think Pevin should be the leader," he said. After all, she was the only one not bickering over why she should be leader.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 26, 2008)

Grin sighed. "Guys, listen, it's not that hard! Let's just take a vote or something!"

Elekid looked around for a second and decided to let loose a thunderbolt on everyone to get their attention.

"Ah! Elekid, stop it!" Grin complained.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 26, 2008)

"I second. Pevin should be the leader."
The Ralts jumped out of her trainer's arms and began doing a little dance.
"That was random."
Hannah laughed softly.


----------



## Comatoad (Jun 26, 2008)

((Pevin not Pervin. ^^;))

Pevin Dale thought about it while Shrowder tickled the Ralts.

"Well I've got 3 votes..."


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 26, 2008)

Grin thought about it. "Well, I can't vote yet, because just not wanting to be leader shouldn't be what defines a leader. I need some proof of your skill as a leader." He said thoughtfully toward Pevin.

"I'm not saying you have to fight or anything, but frankly, you seem a bit shy. What makes you a leader?" Grin asked.


----------



## Sylph (Jun 26, 2008)

Torie glances over to the group, then chuckles.

"Well, seems you are losing numbers to be a leader, Silver-my-love. Could be for the best, since you don't really know how to be leader without it going to that thick boned head of yours"

Nibbles glances over to the Azurill then smiles.

~Hi Hi! I'm Nibbles~


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

"Hey! I'd make a great leader!  My dad is already teaching me how to run an entire company!  Have any of you heard of The Devan Corporation?  Well, when my dad decides I'm ready, I'll be the prez.  So I'm the best choice here.  Plus, Liv here could probably take any of your Pokemon down fast, right Liv?"  Silver said loudly, looking down at the steel-type.

Liv blinked up at him again, yawned, and sat down.

"Shiel."


----------



## Elfin (Jun 26, 2008)

Hannah rolled her eyes.
"And what does that have to do with your actual leadership skills? Or lack thereof?"
The Ralts looked insulted that Silver said his Pokemon could beat her.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jun 26, 2008)

This was entertainment.

There are few things more interesting than watching a bunch of trainers squabble for leader position like Starly flocks over a berry tree.

Rax was enjoying this as well, though he was also trying to watch it from a different viewpoint: the ground, which also happened to be where several pokemon were standing. Therefore, Rax was attempting to interact wiht these new pokemon without being noticed.

Well, i couldn't let that happen. i didn't know which ones would try and attack Rax, and it was best not to find out.

"Rax," i muttered, "get back here."


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

Malakai stared at Silver. How could anyone be so arrogant. He had an idea.

"Silver," Malakai said, "if you think that your Shieldon is so powerful, I challenge you to a battle."


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

Silver snorted.  This person obviously didn't know that the blood of champions flowed in his veins.  This should be good.

"Alright.  Liv, you ready?"  He hissed.

Liv stood, a weary look on her small face, but she took a battle stance.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

Malakai smiled. Silver had no idea what Pogo was capable of. Malakai sent out Pogo in front of him.

"You ready to battle?" Malakai whispered. Pogo turned and enthusiastically shook his head in agreement. "Anyone want to be a referee?"


----------



## Elfin (Jun 26, 2008)

Hannah shrugged and offered,
"Sure, I will."


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

Malakai smiled. "Great," he said to the girl who offered to be the referee. He turned to Silver. "You can make the first move."


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

Silver smirked.  

"Alright then.  Liv, you can do this, you're strong... Start this out with a sandstorm!" He yelled, stuffing his hand in his bag and pulling out some goggles, and putting them on at the same time.

Liv stared Pogo down for a few moments before jumping forward like she was going to charge, and tossed her head back.  She let out a primal growl and a wind whipped up, stirring up the dry dirt around them into a whirling vortex of coarse sand and small rocks.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

Malakai smirked back to him.

"You know what to do Pogo, Rain Dance!" Malakai commanded. Buneary began to do some sort of dance, causing the clouds to form above the battle, and begin to rain, getting rid of the sandstorm that Shieldon was brewing.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 26, 2008)

Hannah covered her eyes from the sand. She looked around when it suddenly stopped. Artemis, her Ralts, had created a green wall of light surrounding herself and her trainer. Hannah hugged the tiny shiny Pokemon.
"Thanks!"
The girl remembered the battle, and that she was the Referee. Then it started raining. The Ralts shrugged.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

Silver's grin widened.  He'd hoped that something like that would happen.

"Thanks for the help, kid." He laughed, then turned to Liv. 

"Thunder."  He hissed softly, his grin looking particularly evil.

Liv shut her eyes for a second, and dark clouds gathered overhead.  They sparked dangerously for a split second, before sending a wicked bolt of electricity down from the heavens, racing towards its target at breakneck, unavoidable speed.

(( :9 this is kinda fun))


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jun 26, 2008)

rax jumped up on my shoulder just in time, as the moment the battle begun, a sandstorm quickly was whipped up, and just as quickly turned to rain.

"Will they hurry up," i muttered, "The longer I stay here, the more time I'm wasting. If they can't think of any good ideas, well then why did they gather to begin with?"


----------



## Sylph (Jun 26, 2008)

"Oh for the love of..."

She sighs, strating to fish for her goggles, when a rain drop hits her hand.

"....Oh...that's peachy...."

She then looks in her bag for a umbrela, sheilding herself and any small pokemon that happens to be under her with Nibbles. She looks over at Silver and shakes her head.

"Silver. It's good that you have knowledge and that you do have some management skills, but you are also a bit pig-headed and you need better people skills. Don't assume that you are better because of your blood. I know your family story, you know mine. We are the same. Now, finsh this match so we can go about helping the world and the dieing forests"

Nibbles sits on the ground, leaning against Torie's leg and closes his eyes.

~..this is so...tiring~


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

((You're right, this is fun :D))

"Jump!" Malakai shouted as soon as the cloud began to spark. Pogo jumped out of the way just in time, however his tail was struck by the lightning , causing him to shriek in pain. For a second, Malakai thought Pogo was out, but Pogo jumped right back up with the same amount of energy as the start of the battle. "Drain Punch to heal yourself!" Pogo nodded and charged for Shieldon, with his hand beginning to glow white.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

"We can't be having that, Liv! Throw up a Protect!"  Silver commanded masterfully, his voice unwavering and strong.

Liv responded quickly, her body emitting a pale green glow as an invisible wall was tossed up around her body.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

((Wow Full Metal Cookies, you do a great job making a character I love to hate! :D))

After Shieldon threw up the protect, Pogo stopped charging only inches away from the wall. Malakai waited a few moments, until the Protect began to fade. "Water Pulse!" he hurriedly shouted. Pogo opened his mouth and shot out a spinning blast of water towards the foot-tall dinosaur.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

((yay! :D))

Liv staggered back from the hit, wobbling a bit, but keeping her balance.  She then shook her head as if clearing away her dizziness, and looked towards Silver for a command.  He responded promptly, searching his mind for a usable attack.

"ahh... That's It! Attract!" He called, and Liv gave him a look that plainly said 'Are you kidding?' before beginning the move.

She tried her very best to look cute and innocent, all the while sending off weak psychic signals and pheromones at the Buneary.  This was ridiculous...


----------



## Sylph (Jun 26, 2008)

Torie couldn't believe what she heard. Attract. Of all things, Attract. She looks at Liv, then nods her head.

"I agree fully with you Liv"


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

((I'm picturing, in real life, a rabbit falling in love with a dinosaur right now, and I'm laughing))

"Look away Pogo!" Malakai shouted, but it was too late; Pogo had fallen for the Shieldon. The entire scene of it seemed extremely funny; Malakai couldn't help but stifle a laugh. Pogo walked over, right next to Shieldon, flirting with her. Then, Malakai had an idea, that might work. "Pogo! Snap out of it and use Drain Punch!" Pogo looked back at Malakai, and then shook his head to snap out of it. His hand glowed a bright white and thrust at Shieldon.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

(( xDDD ))

Liv cried out in pain as the blow hit her on her soft side, then staggered back so she could face Pogo head-on.  She was breathing heavily, but was determined to prove herself to Silver.

"Um.. uh... Use..."  Silver stuttered, searching for a new strategy. "use... yeah! Reflect that back with Metal Burst!"  He yelled, and Liv nodded.

Her small body glowed brightly, taking in all the pain she had taken in the last attack - which was a lot - and blasting it back in a powerful burst of blinding white light and energy.


----------



## Sylph (Jun 26, 2008)

Torie shakes her head, chuckleing a bit.

"Silver. The bunny has you on the ropes. Be careful and don't lose your cool"

She then gets very serious and looks him in the eye.

"Win or lose, Liv is doing her best and is fighting her heart out. Be pround of her no matter the outcome. She is stronger and smarter than you think"


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

((OMG how could u B so not, like, cool? :D))

"Pogo, counter with a Water Pulse!" Malakai commanded. As Shieldon prepared her Metal Burst, Pogo sent another jet of water towards her. The two elements collided, both of them being equally powerful. Both Pokemon were trying as hard as possible to keep each other at bay.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

Liv was starting to wear down, stumbling when she walked, and she wasn't as fast.  Silver didn't seem to notice this, however, and continued to command powerful attacks from the little Pokemon.

"Iron Head! Quickly!"

Liv struggled to keep herself in a straight line as she charged, her face-shield glowing dull silver as she ran.


----------



## Sylph (Jun 26, 2008)

Torie watches the battle, her arms crossed. She then looks at Silver and walks over to him. Once close enough, she whacks his shoulder.

"Silver, can't you see that Liv is starting to fade? Try something to heal her"


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

Pogo stood perfectly still as Shieldon charged. When she was closer, Malakai sent his command. "Use Drain Punch again!" Pogo's arm began to glow once more, as Shieldon came even closer with the Iron Head attack.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

"Ow! Torie, cut it out, I'm battling..." Silver hissed, before turning back to the battle.

Liv impacted _hard_ with Pogo's fist, her steel-hard shield probably all but shattering the normal-type's fist, but the blow landed in the centre of her scar, and she cried out sharply in pain.  The steel-type cringed back, whimpering sharply as blood trickled from the wound.

"Liv!" Silver yelled in surprise, unsure if he should step in to help her or not.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

Pogo cried out in pain after colliding with Shieldon. Malakai looked at Pogo's hand and, to his relief, it was only a bruise.

"Do you want to keep battling?" Malakai called out to Pogo. Pogo turned, and in his expression showed that he was still in pain, but he nodded anyways. Malakai was about to command Pogo to use another Water Pulse, but stopped when he saw that Shieldon was bleeding. "Hey Silver! You might want to help your Shieldon!"


----------



## Sylph (Jun 26, 2008)

Torie crosses her arms and waits.

"Silver. It's up to you. Continue to fight while She's bleeding, or stop this so she can heal. You think of leadership, and what leaders must show. Other than strengh, what is also needed?"


----------



## Elfin (Jun 26, 2008)

Hannah watched, finally calling out. Artemis jumped onto the ground.
"Jeez, Silver! She's exhausted and now hurt. Do something!"
The Ralts ran over to Silver and tried to glare, but looked silly with her "helmet" covering her eyes.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jun 26, 2008)

Rax and i watched the battle unfold, impressed with the skills of the Buneary's trainer.

"What do you think, Rax? Is this because the Sheildon's trainer's overworking it, or because of the Trainer of the Buneary's tactical skill?"

Rax gave a quiet meow. "Both? I thought you'd say that."


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

Silver stood silently for a moment, thinking, then made a decision.  He ran forward and scooped up Liv, cradling her carefully in his arms.  He sat with her, looking for a band-aid in his bag.

"I... guess I'm not good enough to train you, eh Liv...?" He mumbled quietly, putting the bandage over the wound.  "Does that feel better...?"

She purred.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

((O_O You picked up a 125 pound Shieldon? Wow! I'm impressed!))

After Silver picked up Shieldon, Pogo walked back over to Malakai.

"Pogo, let me see your hand," Malakai said. Pogo obediently held up his hand. It was terribly bruised upon close inspection. "Ick, that's not too good. It should heal though. You okay then Pogo?"

"Buneary!" Pogo said enthusiastically.

"Good, we just won't be using Drain Punch for a while until it heals," Malakai resolved. Pogo nodded in response.


----------



## Sylph (Jun 26, 2008)

Torie smiles, walking over to Silver and placing her hand on his shoulder.

"Leaders must have strengh, courage, knowledge, and compassion. They must see and plan the next move carfully and use the strenth of those around them. They must also be part of the team and never believe they are better. To be leader, you must be ready to take care of all those that follow you."

She looks down at Liv, then rummages through her bag for a potion.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 26, 2008)

The tiny Ralts tried to use recover on Liv, but succeeded only in knocking herself backwards. Hannah tried not to laugh and grabbed a potion from her bag and tossed it lightly to Silver.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

((damnit I keep forgetting to check how much stuff weighs. xD I checked how tall, but... xD))

"I'm sorry Liv... I pushed you too hard.. and.. I'm sorry..." Silver said quietly, stroking her back.  The little steel-type purred in his lap, the pain ebbing away slowly.  She felt a little better now...

"Shieeeel..." She purred, nuzzling his belly gently.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 26, 2008)

Grin started to applaud the battle sarcastically. "Yeah, great job, guys. Now we have two injured pokemon and we still don't know who should be leader. Just great. Really thorough..." 

He sighed. _Not like anybody's gonna listen to me..._


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

Malakai looked in his bag to see if he had any potions; he didn't. All he had was a small jug of Moomoo Milk. He took it out anyways.

"Pogo, do you want this? It should make your hand feel a bit better," Malakai said gently. Pogo nodded and took the container. He took a small sip of it and gave it back. Malakai capped it and put it back in his bag, for later. "Hey," he said, addressing the group, "we still haven't decided who's leader."


----------



## Sylph (Jun 26, 2008)

Torie glances over to Grin.

"True that may be, but at least  the matter is done"

She looks around a bit.

"Plus...there should be a center somewhere."


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

Silver, still looking sad, hung his head in defeat.  

"I guess I'm not good enough to lead you guys..." He mumbled, petting Liv gently.  "I can't even take care of you, Liv..."

Liv sighed, settling in his lap carefully.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 26, 2008)

Grin was surprised somebody actually listened. He was usually just ignored.

"A Pokemon center? In that case, Elekid, let's go fight something! I have a hankerin' for a battle!" Grin exclaimed.

Elekid, always wanting to fight, started charging electricity menacingly.

"Okay, who's up for a fight?" Grin started to chuckle.


----------



## Sylph (Jun 26, 2008)

Torie sits next to Silver, leaning against him.

"Silver...you just need to learn to be more of a team player. You are doing good with Liv, you just need to know her a bit better and know when you have to be offenseive and when to be defenceive"


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

Upon hearing of Grin's challenge, Pogo jumped up in excitement.

"Pogo, I don't think you should battle right now after that long battle. You'll get too tired out," Malakai said.

"Bun! Buneary!" Pogo exclaimed.

"A double battle?" Malakai said. He paused. "Are you sure you want to battle?"

"Buneary!"

"Okay," Malakai said. He turned to the group. "Anyone want to participate in a double battle?"


----------



## Sylph (Jun 26, 2008)

Torie looks over at the two, then looks down at Nibbles.

"Well..what do you think?

~...Sound fun, let's do it~

Torie nods, and gets up.

"I'll battle"


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 26, 2008)

Grin was a bit embarassed. "Well, ah, actually, it was a joke, but sure! It'd probably be good for team work, which we have none of..." Another chuckle followed.

"I guess I need a teammate, too?"


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jun 27, 2008)

_Count me out,_ I thought when i heard the proclamation of a double battle. _Rax and the elekid would be at a disadvantage- two electrics on the same time nerv lead to anything good._


----------



## Kaylene (Jun 27, 2008)

"Aaah! I'm late! So very late..." Sage mumbled, catapulting down the path. "I just hope they haven't left yet!"

She rounded a corner, and a large clearing came into view. There were quite a few people gathered there, and... Pokemon! That was a good sign.

Turtwig in tow, she slowed down to a walking pace and entered the clearing. "Um... Hello! I'm really sorry I came here so late. My name is Sage." She introduced, and gave a polite nod.


----------



## Sylph (Jun 27, 2008)

Torie glances over to the new comer, then smiles.

"Just in time. Would you like to be a part of a double team battle?"


----------



## Kaylene (Jun 27, 2008)

Sage nodded. "Sure. Sato and I would be happy to battle." 

"Twig!" Sato exclaimed, and positioned into a battle stance.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 27, 2008)

_So it will be two normal types, Pogo and Munchlax, against a Turtwig and an Elekid. This should be interesting,_ Malakai thought.


----------



## Darksong (Jun 27, 2008)

Safira sat watching the battle between the Buneary and the Shieldon. She didn't ever react to it, except at the end. She was impressed. Bluespot came back to her and Safira picked her up, cradling Bluespot in her arms. "Maybe I could be the referee for this battle," she volunteered.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 27, 2008)

"That'd be great Safira!" Malakai said after Safira offered to be the referee for the match.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 27, 2008)

Grin looked at whoever was apparently going to be his teammate. "Hi, I'm Grin, and this, " He pointed at his Elekid, "is Static."

Elekid(Can I just call him Elekid? I forget to say Static a lot, lol) walked over to the Turtwig and poked it in the forehead, out of curiousity.

(Btw, what are the limits on the moves my Elekid can know? Is this okay? 
1.Charge Beam
2.Swift
3.Brick Break
4.Protect)


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 27, 2008)

(( The moves work like ASB - you know all of them))

Silver sat quietly and watched the others prepare for battle, Liv settled into his lap and almost asleep.  

"So... if you're having a battle, when are we going to leave?  We have to start going around sometime you know..."  He said loudly, sort of annoyed.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 27, 2008)

(K, Thanks. These are all genuine Elekid moves, so, I guess I'm good)

Grin just laughed. "Hey, you got your turn, Silver. Now it's mine!" An excited expression spread on Grin's face. 

_This is gonna be fun..._


----------



## Sylph (Jun 27, 2008)

Torie looks over at Silver, then grins at him.

"Silver-my-love, just hang on, this will be quick"

She glances over to her teammate and smiles at her.

"What should we start with first? Weather and advantage or supporter and fighter?"

Nibbles walks over to the Buneary and waves.

~Hi! I'm nibbles, nice to meet you~


----------



## Kaylene (Jun 27, 2008)

Sage smiled. "A quick battle won't hurt." she said.

Sage glanced towards her opponents and her partner. "We have a ref now. Shall we begin?"


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 27, 2008)

Grin nodded with a smile. "Let's do this! Okay, Sage, let's try to unleash some mad combos! Although, I don't know what a grass type and an electric type can do in the form of combos..." He said thoughtfully.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 27, 2008)

Malakai took a few minutes to think. "I say we do weather and advantage; by the way, what moves do your Munchlax know?"

Pogo stared at the Munchlax for a few moments, then shook hands with him.

~Nice to meet you! I'm Pogo!~


----------



## Darksong (Jun 27, 2008)

Safira said, "So... each side, work out your first moves, then we can begin." She looked at each side and their Pokemon, trying to predict which one would have the advantage.


----------



## Sylph (Jun 27, 2008)

Torie smiles a bit, thinking about Nibbles moves.

"Oh, quite a few. One over my favorites is Metranome. I can use a handful of differnt type of moves, like rain dance, sunny day, and sandstorm"

Nibbles grins, filled with rare energy. He then picks through his fur and pulls out a nibbled apple and nibbles on it some more. He then offers it to Pogo.

~Want some?~


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 27, 2008)

"Okay, Pogo knows Drain Punch, Shock Wave, Rain Dance, Water Pulse, Defense Curl, Pound, and a few other moves," Malakai said, "what do you suggest we start with?"

Pogo stared at the bear offering him fruit from his fur. He politely shook his head.

~No thank you, I just ate~


----------



## Comatoad (Jun 28, 2008)

((We're battling each other? If so, who am I fighting?))


----------



## Darksong (Jun 28, 2008)

((You're not fighting anyone, I don't think. It's a Turtwig and Elekid versus a Munchlax and Buneary, so you're not part of the battle.))


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jun 28, 2008)

You still accepting?

Name: Dean Silph
Gender: Male
Age: 13

Appearance: He is tall and thin and somewhere between a punk and an emo. He wears his hair in a devil lock and a blood-red dye in his fringe. He wears two fingerless gloves, each inscribed with a blazing red 'FIGHT!' written in Unown glyphs. He wears a shirt with with a pentagram during the week and a Marilyn Manson hoody over it at the weekend. He wears shredded denim jeans and army boots and usually carries a bass guitar. 






Personality: A little stuck-up because of his intelligence but a loyal friend if you can earn his friendship. He likes musical Pokémon like Kricketune and Chimecho. He loves cooking and his curry bean and spicy rice dish is renowned.

History: One of the two heirs to the Silph Dynasty, he is the son of Maximilian Silph, brother of Francis, Mortimer and Damian Silph. He is a resident of Veilstone City where he has lived with his uncle Francis since Maximilian and his brother Mortimer was killed while researching in Orre. Because Francis and Damian were written out of his grandfather Edwin's will (because when they were in charge of the Silph Co. Genetics department he performed horrific experiments on Pokémon) he and his cousin Marcus are the sole heirs of the Dynasty. He hates his family for the overindustrialising that they have done.

Starter: Chingling
Nickname: Trembolo
Gender: Male
Personality: Timid but when angered he will blast opponents aside with a Psychic.
Appearance: A Shiny Chingling.


----------



## Sylph (Jun 28, 2008)

Torie thinks for a few moments, tyring to figure out a plan.

"If we use a weather move, one will have to change the weather and the other would have to have a move that could take a early lead in that weather condition. Now since we are fighting an Eletric type, which gets a advangatge in rain, and a Grass type that gets one in sunlight...we either uses hail or sand...but then we'd get hurt as well. So I suggest we change the weather often and have moves ready for each weather effect"

Nibbles shrugs, putting the apple back in his fur.

~Alright then~


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 28, 2008)

"Sounds like a plan to me," Malakai said.


----------



## Kaylene (Jul 1, 2008)

((Sorry, I was camping. Couldn't reply for a bit. Also, I'm getting rid of my Turtwig's nickname. Much easier...))

"Well, your Elekid should know some Fighting-type moves, right? I guess Turtwig could restrain either Pogo or Nibbles with a Leech Seed and then you could attack them. Would that work?" Sage said.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 1, 2008)

Grin smiled and nodded. "That sounds great! That's what Elekid is best at, hehe, isn't that right, Elekid?"

Elekid grinned deviously and punched the air a few times.

"Hmm... any other ideas? I think rain would also benefit Elekid pretty well, but it isn't totally necessary..." He wondered.


----------



## Sylph (Jul 2, 2008)

Torie thinks for a few moments, then grins.

"Malakai. I'm going to use sandstorm. I need you to use dig and hit that Elekid. Once we get rid of him, I'll use Rain Dance and you can Thunderbolt the Turtwig. Think you can do that?"


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

"That sounds doable," Malakai answered.

((Holy crap it's been a while since someone's posted here!))


----------



## Sylph (Jul 3, 2008)

"OK! Lets get started! Nibbles, use Sandstorm!"

Nibbles jumps a bit, then sighs.

~Seems to be time to battle~

Nibbles starts to stir up durt and dust, creating a vortex of sand that engulfs the terrain.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

"Alright Pogo, dig!" Malakai commanded. With that, Buneary burrowed into the ground.


----------

